# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Capcom “không thèm” làm game bán dưới 2 triệu bản

## hatrang1995

Rơi vào tình trạng khó khăn kể từ đầu năm 2013 với thua lỗ ước tính lên tới gần 50 triệu USD, liên tục cho ra mắt những sản phẩm đi ngược lại ý muốn của fan hâm mộ như Resident Evil 6, DmC: Devil May Cry và đặc biệt là sự vắng vóng các series được đông đảo fan hâm mộ yêu mến, bất kì gamer nào cũng phải cảm thấy thắc mắc điều gì đang xảy ra đối với một trong những hãng game lớn nhất Nhật Bản nói riêng và thế giới nói chung như *Capcom*.


Trong quá khứ mỗi khi nhắc tới *Capcom*, người ta cảm thấy hào hứng trước những tựa game hấp dẫn thuộc đủ mọi thể loại, với phong cách thiết kế nhân vật phô trương có phần thái quá nhưng lại rât ấn tượng. Nhưng nét đặc trưng ấy nay đã không còn, với ví dụ điển hình là Deep Down – một sản phẩm mới của hãng mang đậm chất châu Âu cũng như vay mượn nhiều yếu tố từ Dark Souls của From Software. Mặc dù không hề thiếu những thương hiệu đình đám trong tay nhưng vì sao *Capcom* vẫn một mực từ chối đầu tư vào chúng mà tiếp tục cho ra lò những tựa game mới chẳng hề có chút bản sắc nào?
Trò chuyện với tạp chí Famitsu, nhà sản xuất Yoshinori Ono (nổi tiếng qua series Street Fighter) đề cập tới vấn đề doanh số ảnh hưởng thế nào tới quyết định thực hiện hậu bản của một trò chơi. Ông nói: "_Xét cho cùng thì thực tế luôn tồn tại những vấn đề giống như bức tường mà người làm kinh doanh không thể nào tránh khỏi. Lấy ví dụ, nếu một tựa game không bán được ít nhất là 2 triệu bản thì chúng tôi buộc phải tạm dừng mọi kế hoạch liên quan tới việc phát triển các phần tiếp theo. Nó thể hiện rằng chúng tôi làm chưa đủ tốt và cần phải tìm ra những sai sót để rút kinh nghiệm trong các sản phẩm khác._ "
Theo thông tin đăng tải trên trang chủ của *Capcom* thì các tựa game gần đây của hãng như DmC: Devil May Cry, Dead Rising 3, Dragon's Dogma đều chưa đạt doanh số 2 triệu bản. Nếu đúng như lời ông Yoshinori nói thì phải chăng chúng ta sẽ không bao giờ thấy bất kì hậu bản nào của một trong các sản phẩm nói trên?


Bên cạnh đó, tiết lộ của ông Yoshinori có thể cũng là lời giải đáp cho sự vắng bóng bấy lâu nay của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng một thời như Onimusha, Mega Man, Dino Crisis... mà các fan hâm mộ vẫn luôn thắc mắc. Dù vậy, một điều gần như chắc chắn rằng nếu như bất kì series nào nói trên phát triển thêm hậu bản mới, sẽ có rất nhiều người chơi sẵn sàng móc hầu bao mà không cần suy nghĩ.


Thay vì dựa trên những số liệu thống kê để quyết định xem có nên tiếp tục một series nào đó hay không, có lẽ Capcom nên lắng nghe ý kiến của cộng đồng người hâm mộ trung thành để đưa ra chỉnh sửa thích hợp cho sản phẩm của mình nếu như muốn đạt được thành công về mặt doanh số trong tương lai. Còn cứ với tình trạng như hiện nay, chẳng mấy chốc mà họ sẽ mất cả “tiếng” lẫn “miếng” chứ đừng nói là có đạt được 2 triệu bản hay không.

----------

